# pig ears?



## sarahbalzer (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi guys,
We have given our 10 week old a pig ear to chew on and its the first time he has sit quietly for longer than 10 mins on his own. Now I understand pig ears are not the healthiest or very safe but I have tried kibble/peanut butter in the kong toys, the vegetables ears etc and he has no interest in any of those. Can anyone recommend a better alternative I can give him to chew on?
Thanks


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bully or pizzle sticks are usually pretty popular with these guys. I also like dehydrated trachea, but they don't last that long.


----------



## sarahbalzer (Jul 27, 2015)

Great, will give it a try.

Thanks


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

All natural dehydrated turkey or chicken tips are Dharma's favourite. Anything that is all natural is good. However, I can't give Dharma anything trachea, intestines, or foot just because just knowing what it is and looks like makes me slightly ill :


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

We give Chloe bully sticks and cow hoofs. She will work on a bully stick for a good 15 minutes but the cow hoof she goes nuts for and will chew on that for ever if we let her. We usually give the hoof to her when we are eating dinner.


----------



## sarahbalzer (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone  Will give them a try.

Something to keep him disctracted while eating dinner will be great, my husband and I have been taking turns to eat, haha like having a baby


----------

